# Some interesting history facts.



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Just A Few Interesting History Facts:



This is interesting reading if you are a Republican or a Democrat.

There were 39 combat related killings in Iraq during the month of January.....In the fair city of Detroit there were 35 murders in that same month. That's just one American city, about as deadly as the entire war torn country of Iraq.

Those who claim President Bush shouldn't have started this war, should consider the following:

FDR.. led us into World War II. Germany never attacked us: Japan did. From 1941-1945, 450,000 U.S. lives were lost, an average of 112,500 per year.

Truman... finished that war and started one in Korea. North Korea never attacked us. From 1950-1953, 55,000 lives were lost, an average of 18,334 per year.

John F. Kennedy... started the Vietnam conflict in 1962. Vietnam never attacked us.

Johnson.. turned Vietnam into a quagmire. Vietnam never attacked us. From 1965-1975, 58,000 lives were lost, an average of 5,800 per year.

Clinton... went to war in Bosnia without UN or French consent, Bosnia never attacked us. He was offered Osama bin Laden's head on a platter three times by Sudan and did nothing. Osama has attacked us on multiple ! occasions.

In the two years since terrorists attacked United States, President Bush has liberated two countries, crushed the Taliban, crippled al-Qaida, and put nuclear inspectors in Libya, Iran and North Korea without firing a shot, and captured a terrorist who slaughtered 300,000 of his own people!

The Democrats are complaining about how long the war is taking, but...

It took less time to take Iraq than it took Janet Reno to take the Branch Davidian compound. That was a 51 day operation.

We've been looking for evidence of chemical weapons in Iraq for less time than it took Hillary Clinton to find her Rose Law Firm billing records.

It took less time for the 3rd Infantry Division and the Marines to destroy the Medina Republican Guard than it took Ted Kennedy to call the police after his Oldsmobile sank at Chappaquiddick, drowning Mary Jo.

It took less time to take Iraq than it took to count the votes in Florida!!!!

Our Commander-In-Chief is doing a GREAT JOB!

The Military moral is high!

The biased media hopes we are too ignorant to realize the facts.


If you can read this thank a teacher.

If you are reading it in English thank a soldier.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bravo Inspector, bravo! =D> =D> =D> =D>
Excellent post. I just wish some of the half-witted liberals out there would read it. :roll:

To all you W supporters out there, do anything you can to get a vote for dub. Even if Mass votes for chairman kerry P: , it will still send a message.

[web:1927471f69]http://www.bushcheney.com/hugeflag.jpg[/web:1927471f69]


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Great post Inspector Clouseau, the stastistics speak for themselves.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Some very interesting facts in that post that put things in perspective. Just another example about how the media spins stories to their liking, shows only the quick attention grabbing headline, and is more does not relay important facts.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

What antiwar Kerry supporters also don't realize is that whther you agreed or disagreed with Bush's plan to invade, you can't withdrawl. Here's a five phase outline of why.

1. Kerry becomes president and starts a four year withdrawl. 

2. During that withdrawl, all troops return home, Iraq gets worse, and the government starts falling into the hands of Islamic Militants...

3. All troops return home, Kerry and all the antiwar liberals start blaming Bush even though they're the ones that screwed everything up, and Iraq is now a breeding ground for fundamentalist jihad.

4. The new "Al Qaeda influenced" Fundamentalists in Iraq launch another 9-11 type of attack in response to the fact we dont wear turbins/burkas and listen to heavy metal and rap music. 

5. Micheal Moore creates a sequel to Fahrenheit 9-11 and Bowling for Columbie, and says that were still being oppressed by corporate organizations that want to make profit off of oil, and those who want to take away section 9 from people who are too lazy to keep a job.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Excellent! Well written! Too bad the majority of people in this state are too ignorant to believe the truth! *VOTE BUSH*!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The lemmings do not want the truth. They'd rather stick their head in the sand and ignore it, hoping the threat will just go away and everything will go back to normal...pre-911.

That's why cops, firemen and soldiers will always have jobs.

They love us when they need us...but when they don't...we suck and are just a drain on the taxpayer's pocketbook. :x


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

http://www.electoral-vote.com/

We have another bumper crop of polls today, 50 in all. Since Sept. 1, the total number of polls in the Polling data file is 937. Toss in another 252 polls from May 24 to Aug. 31 and we have the most studied election in the history of the world. And what's the conclusion? Nobody knows. *If we just look at the most recent poll in every state, John Kerry will be elected the 44th President of the United States tomorrow with 298 votes in the electoral college vs. 231 for George Bush*, with New Mexico and New Hampshire exact ties. However, even if Bush carries both of these states, Kerry still wins 298 to 240. But again, a caution is in order, Kerry's margin is razor thin in Pennsylvania, Florida, and Ohio. Pennsylvania will probably go to Kerry. Ohio is more iffy. Bush won it in 2000 and stands a decent chance of winning it in 2004 although he trails by 2% using the average of the Zogby and Gallup polls taken Oct. 28-31. Thus after 4 years of campaigning, more money spent on attack ads than the gross national product of small countries, and an exhausted electorate, what do we have? In the immortal words of Yogi Berra: "It's deja vu all over again." The whole thing comes down to Florida where Kerry currently holds a tenuous 48% to 47% lead according to the most recent poll, from Zogby. The reality is that everything depends on turnout, how many voting machines fail, and how much monkey business happens. Oh, yeah. And there are those 10,000 lawyers ready to do what lawyers are trained to do--file lawsuits.

If Bush picks up Florida and the two states that are tied (NH and NV), then Kerry wins 271 to 267, the same margin Gore should have lost by last time. Actually, he lost 271 to 266 because one Gore elector from D.C., Barbara Lett-Simmons cast a blank ballot in protest of D.C.'s not having representation in Congress. It could be a long night, especially if Bush picks up either Florida or Ohio and a couple of small Kerry states in the East or Midwest, so everything depends on New Mexico.

As I have discussed repeatedly, normally people with a cell phone but no landline are not polled. Most of these are in the 18-29 year old group. Up until now, no one has known how their absence from the polling data might affect the results. Zogby has now conducted a very large (N = 6039) poll exclusively on cell phones using SMS messaging to get a feeling of how they will vote. The results are that they go strongly for Kerry, 55% to 40%, with a margin of error of only 1.2%. If they all vote tomorrow, the pollsters are going to spend the rest of the week wiping egg from their faces. But historically, younger voters have a miserable turnout record, so the pollsters need not yet stock up on paper towels.

Here are some things to remember about voting. Read carefully. Your vote could decide this election.

Find out today where your polling place is by calling your county clerk or checking www.mypollingplace.com 
Alternatively, call 1-866-MYVOTE1 to find your polling place. 
Check the hours the polls are open with your city or county clerk. 
Print the League of Women Voters' card in English or Spanish and put it in your wallet or purse. 
Bring a government-issued picture ID like a driver's license or passport when you vote. Some states require it but if there are problems, you will certainly need it. If you have a cell phone, take it to call for help if need be. 
As you enter the polls, note if there is an Election Protection person outside the polling place. 
If you are not listed as a registered voter, try to register on the spot. Some states allow that. Otherwise, talk to the Election Protection person if there is one or call 1-866-OUR-VOTE for instructions. If neither of these helps, ask for a provisional ballot, but you will need a picture ID to get one.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The future of America, or the lack of one, turns on this election. Say a prayer to whatever God(s) you worship...that's how close this election is!

In the horrifying event of a Kerry 'win', hopefully the congress will stay republican and treat him to the same deadlock that President Bush has suffered!

Three nominees to the Supreme Court? Sorry, subjected to the same procedure as the Bush nominees to other courts: filibuster! Not a republican device, but a democrat one: 'what's sauce for the goose, is sauce for the gander"!

GOD save us!


----------

